# phpBB3 installation hang-up



## Aaron_VanAlstine (Jul 13, 2009)

I am trying to install phpBB3 from ports. I am running my own server on FreeBSD 7.2 using a domain name registered with go.daddy. Using ddclient and my DynDNS account for hostname resolution. I have installed MySQL, php5, apache22, etc.

config.php exists in /usr/local/www/phpBB3 and it is empty. I'm serving up web pages just fine. When I open http://hostname.us/phpbb (using my actual working URL) in the browser, all I get is a blank window. There should be an install tab to finish the configuration process. 

The phpBB documentation doesn't address this; it just assumes you get the install tab and can proceed from there. Any ideas?


----------



## fullauto2012 (Apr 1, 2017)

Are you opening the address from behind a NAT'd address?


----------



## joneum@ (Apr 2, 2017)

the first Posting is from 2009!


----------

